# Physics joke :)



## Northerner




----------



## AlisonM

Oh god, that's even worse.


----------



## Sally71

Where are you dredging these up from?!


----------



## Northerner




----------



## robert@fm

Resistance is futile, unless it's more than 1 ohm.


----------



## Redkite

Excellent jokes there!


----------

